# Dish Promotion



## mphhammer (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm thinking about ordering dish network and was hoping for some feedback on the new dvr promotion. I need to hook up to 2 tvs and they will give me the dvr522 with two remote controls and not charge me for an additional outlet. Any opinions on this deal?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am thinking about the exact same deal. What's nice is no long term contract, so you can dump it the next month and just return the hardware. The 522 has some limitations. Are you familiar with that device. Things such as you can't control tuner 2 recording from Tuner 1 location, stuff like that. Supposedly they are software fixing this, but I haven't heard anything concrete yet.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm planning on going this route as well. I'm planning to get a 522 / 322 setup, 322 for up stairs (hooked up to two tvs) and the 522 for downstairs. I'm just planning to hook both outputs on the 522 to my main tv using seperate inputs. That way I can just use output 2 for recording and output 1 for all of my viewing ( and maybe recording if I need to record two shows at once.) I think that this setup will work for me until they release the single mode software update.


----------



## mphhammer (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I just got off the phone with Dish and my 522 is coming on Monday. I can finally tell comcast to go shove it. My rates are dropping from 90.00 a month to 58 dollars a month ( and that includes the DVR charge) for virtually the same programming. I let you guys know how it works out on monday.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, what kind of programming where they charging you $90 / month for? Which package did you choose w/ dish?


----------



## mphhammer (Feb 5, 2004)

I had their digital silver plus with HBO and a second receiver. They just raised their rates last month which made my bill something in the neighbor hood of 88-90 dollars after taxes. I ordered the America's Choice 120 with locals, HBO and DVR for two tvs. There are a few channels I don't get....but all but two of the channels I watch are available (diynet and Comcast Sports Net). Comcast owns the channel, teams and stadiums and found a loop hole so they don't have to sell the channel to the satellite people.  That's the reason I held on to cable for so long. But after the latest price increase forget it. The teams just lost a fan and a customer(like they really care).


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

> The teams just lost a fan and a customer(like they really care).


Well at least you'll save your self the trouble of having to hear the governor cry because the Eagles don't have any WR's.


----------



## mphhammer (Feb 5, 2004)

What are you talking about we have the best WR's in football....


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

mphammer, you'll love the dvr. It's awesome. Nice for superbowl halftime shows. LOL


----------



## mphhammer (Feb 5, 2004)

Got my system installed yesterday. I really like it. Very clear picture. The DVR is great. I love being able to pause live TV. I only have on problem. The digital output is not working. They are sending out a new box and so I can watch my HBO's in dolby digital.


----------

